# A few more new builds.



## chongmagic (Dec 30, 2019)

Boss HM-2









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Ionizer 2









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Nuclear Fuzz "Death Cap"









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Dirty Sanchez "Tempest by Aion Electronics" 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Caverns "Rub-A-Dub Deluxe 1776 Effects"









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Ni Fuzz "Cloven Hoof"









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Osiris Fuzz "Aion Electronics Osiris" 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




You can tell that I have been on a fuzz kick lately, I have been trying to find the one I like the most. I just finished up the Osiris, so I haven't played around with it much. So far I like the Cloven Hoof best. 

And I needed just a simple reverb and I am really digging the Rub-A-Dub Deluxe. It is a great and easy reverb to build.


----------



## Barry (Dec 30, 2019)

Man you've been busy, they all look great!


----------



## phi1 (Dec 30, 2019)

+1 for the rub a dub reverb deluxe, love that one for simple reverb.


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 30, 2019)

Your on a ....well making lots and lots of pedals !

Looking great CM !

Mike


----------



## yanivt (Jan 8, 2020)

Do you have a source for this ribbon cable you used? Can you share the store?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 8, 2020)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 8, 2020)

yanivt said:


> Do you have a source for this ribbon cable you used? Can you share the store?
> 
> View attachment 2626



I believe I got this particular one from Fuzzdog. 









						Direct-Connect pre-stripped ribbon cables, 4, 6, 7 and 9way
					

4-way and 6-way ribbon connectors to match up with the 3PDT Direct-Connect Daughterboard and compatible kit PCBs. 7-way connector is available for the Gimp FX Ultr-Fk pcb set. 9-way goes with the FuzzPup 3-Pot Daughterboard. 2' lengths of 0.1 (2.54mm) pitch, 24AWG wires, stripped at both ends...




					shop.pedalparts.co.uk


----------



## tcpoint (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice builds.  While you're on a fuzz kick, you should build a Jumbo Tonebender.  I've built a bunch.  1776 has the sucker punch board, it's easy to mod a BMP board, as well.  There's a couple of variations.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 8, 2020)

If you haven't built the Fuschia or the Screw Driver (mod'ed Aldrin), you should really try those too.


----------



## Gordo (Jan 8, 2020)

Very nice.  The Aion boards make for some really nice clean builds.


----------

